# lyretail guppies



## celticsfan13

i have a male lyretail guppy and i have 2 i kinda think are female lyreatials, and 1 im pretty sure is, any1 know how to tell?


----------



## fishlover2000

Well the males have a stick like thing on the bottom of them the girls are less pretty the male usually can be prettier


----------



## jrman83

Post a pic.


----------



## aquaticsnerd

Here's a thread in sexing male/female mollies. Guppies belong to the Poeciliidae family (livebearing fish). The anal fin on the males of the Poeciliidae is modified into a reproductive organ. Females will not have this.


----------



## fishlover2000

I don't know how to post a picture I'm new! Please help


----------



## jrman83

put them in your gallery.


----------



## aquaticsnerd

Here is a pdf I created on how to upload photos
Yes it is safe


----------



## celticsfan13

no i want 2 know wat the female with a lyretail gene looks like


----------



## jrman83

Never heard of one, but I don't get into geneology with my Guppies.


----------



## chris oe

guppies are pretty easy to tell gender on, the boys are long and slender and when you look at where the internal organs are they are encased in a silvery membrane kind of shaped like a bean. In males the anal fin at the back bottom of this bean has been shaped into a little tube called a gonopodium, it is hard to miss. Females have a normal little fin looking fin there, and at the end of their internal organs above the anal fin they have a black (or brown or brownish pink all the way to pink in albinos) patch called the gravid spot. This is the area where the eggs are located, either fertilized or unfertilized, and only females have eggs, so only females have a true gravid spot.


----------



## celticsfan13

ik how to tell the diff. i want 2 know if a female has a lyretailgene


----------



## aquaticsnerd

I think you might want to try the guppies.com forum. They might be able to give you a specific answer.


----------



## jrman83

Chris can answer it if she caught the question


----------



## celticsfan13

ok thank you


----------



## celticsfan13

jrman83 said:


> Chris can answer it if she caught the question


wat?


----------



## celticsfan13

I Joined The Website But It Wont Let Me Do Anything
nvm


----------



## chrisshutts

i know this thread is a lil bit old, but from the pics ive seen lyretail females will have the top and bottom of the tail fin colored or mor pronounced than the rest. it looks like they have a mini lyretail or a dulled down one. the rays are not extended aS they are in males. at least in the strains i saw.

heres a pic of the fem tail coloration i found googling....http://forums.rareaquatics.co.uk/photoplog/images/3278/1_1.JPG


----------



## ProudWitch

You can also go on YouTube and type in lyretail guppies. They have a video of them swimming around. That's where I went to see what the females looked like. I had received 2 males as gifts and was looking for females to breed with them. They are dull looking and kinda have a mini lyre-tail. The tail doesn't even look like a lyre- tail to me. Good luck find females,cause I had a hard time or maybe I was just looking in the wrong places, but if you do find females, my juvenile's tails didn't start spliting so that I could see them clearly until they were almost adults. You could also go to Ask.com and type in your question. I ask that site all kinds of questions, and pretty much always get an answer. The videos on YouTube sometimes don't stay on that site too long.


----------

